# For all we know



## jonasbabiak

Hi, 

I am not sure about the meaning of this expression

"*For all we know*, this is a case of a petty criminal conning the curious."

Tout ce que l'on sait, c'est qu'on a affaire à un petit délinquant en train d'escroquer une personne curieuse. (?)


----------



## Already-Seen

Pour autant que l'on sache, ....
"the curious" is a plural.


----------



## jonasbabiak

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## maya33

Hello !

I've got a question about this expression, "for all we know". Here is my context: cops find the body of a woman, and they say "for all we know, the husband killed her". The problem is that they don't know if it's the husband, they have no proof. 
Can this sentence have another meaning than "pour autant que l'on sache" ? Can it be translated by "D'après nos suppositions" here ? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

"Autant que nous sachions"


----------



## Omelette

It doesn't mean 'd'après nos suppositions'.
'For all we know' is very often used - and this would seem to be the case here - when the speaker means that he/she knows very little and, so, anything could be possible. 
A typical usage would be:
'Where's Laura?'
'No idea at all. For all we know, she could be in China.'


----------



## maya33

Thank you very much. So I'll translate by "D'après ce que nous savons" I think.


----------



## Souxie

Il y a aussi:
Tout ce que nous savons, c'est que
Tout ce qu'on sait, c'est que le mari

Il y a aussi le sarcastique "a priori" (devant une évidence, même si elle ne résout pas à elle seule toute l'énigme):
A priori, le mari a tué sa femme.


----------



## Itisi

maya33 said:


> "D'après ce que nous savons"


Non, le sens est 'pour autant que l'on sache', qui n'est pas du tout la même chose.  Ça veut dire que ça pourrait aussi bien être le mari  (mais *on n'en sait rien)*.


----------



## Omelette

Can 'pour autant que l'on sache'  also mean 'as far as we know' ?
It has certainly been offered as a translation and that's how it often seems to be used.
If so, it seems to be potentially confusing since, for example in #7, 'as far as we know, her husband killed her' means something quite different.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Omelette said:


> If so, it seems to be potentially confusing since, for example in #7, 'as far as know her husband her husband killed' means something different.



Did you mistakenly type 'her husband' twice in this post? 

I'd go in this context with "pour autant que nos sachions". Otherwise, "As far as (we know, etc.)" is very often possible. Or again, "To the best of our knowledge", which I wouldn't use here because it implies that they know something, but at this point, they are in fact at a total loss and have no knowledge at all.


----------



## Omelette

'her husband her husband"  was - funnily enough - a typo which I have now corrected, thank you 
I think we agree that 'for all we know' and 'as far as we know'  often have very different meanings and would in that sentence.


----------



## Itisi

My* apologies*, I made a silly *mistake *, I meant 'pour ce qu'on en sait', not 'pour autant que l'on sache'!


----------



## david314

Omelette said:


> Can '*pour autant que l'on sache'  *also mean 'as far as we know' ?


  According to my research, yes, it can. I believe that it would be a good translation for the initial question of this thread, but the one posed in post #4 remains unclear to me -though I'm inclined to believe that it would work there as well.


----------



## Itisi

Omelette said:


> Can 'pour autant que l'on sache'  mean 'as far as we know' ?


That* is* what it means.  But the question is about 'for all we know', 'pour ce qu'on en sait'.


----------



## maya33

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I'd go in this context with "pour autant que nos sachions". Otherwise, "As far as (we know, etc.)" is very often possible. Or again, "To the best of our knowledge", which I wouldn't use here because it implies that they know something, but at this point, they are in fact at a total loss and have no knowledge at all.



 Thank you very much for your help, ain'ttranslationfun?, Itisi, David314 and Omelette. I will use "pour ce qu'on en sait" so. But the french sentence "pour autant que nous sachions/pour autant que l'on sache/pour ce qu'on en sait" also implies that they know a little something for me, which is not the case here. But I think it's the closest of the English meaning.


----------



## Mauricet

Il y a différents moyens, tous un peu lourds, de fermer la porte à cette supposition (qu'ils en savent un petit quelque chose) : _Pour ce qu'on en sait (à ce stade), c'est-à-dire rien, c'est le mari qui l'a tuée_. Ou bien _On n'en sait rien, mais tout porte à croire que c'est le mari qui l'a tuée_.


----------



## Itisi

Le sens : 'Pour ce qu'on on sait, ça pourrait aussi bien être le mari qui l'a tuée.'  Mais je ne vois pas où est 'tout porte à croire' ...


----------



## Mauricet

> où est 'tout porte à croire' ...


Dans l'affirmation : _the husband killed her_. C'est une intime conviction sans aucune preuve.


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> C'est une intime conviction sans aucune preuve.


Mais ça ne peut pas être une intime conviction, puisqu'on dit qu'on n'en sait rien !  Ça veut dire que ça pourrait *aussi bien/même* être le mari.  C'est tout.


----------



## Omelette

To support itsi, I repeat  'for all I/you/we/they (etc)   know' normally  indicates that the speaker can't in any way be certain - is lacking in knowledge - and that *anything* is possible.  No more than that.  Maya seems to agree that this is how  it is being used here.   It certainly is the normal usage. The WR dictionary - and Collins - both translate 'for all I know' as 'pour ce que j'en sais'.


----------



## Mauricet

Entièrement d'accord. Il reste que _the husband killed her_ n'est pas énoncé comme une possibilité mais est affirmé. Il faut donc traduire à la fois l'absence de tout indice (ce que ne fait pas le simple _pour ce qu'on en sait_) et la conviction (infondée) de la culpabilité du mari.


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> the husband killed her[/I] n'est pas énoncé comme une possibilité mais est affirmé.


Il ne reste rien du tout, vous faites un contresens, c'est tout !


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien de mon côté, je suis plutôt d'accord avec Mauricet, pour la même raison.   Selon eux, le mari est le premier suspect. Ils le soupçonnent très fort d'être le tueur... sauf qu'ils n'en ont pas la preuve.   J'aime en particulier la deuxième suggestion :  _On n'en sait rien mais tout porte à croire..._

En langage familier, je verrais bien :  _Si ça se trouve, c'est le mari qui l'a tuée._ 

 Il me semble que si c'était : « _Pour ce qu'on on sait, ça pourrait aussi bien être le mari qui l'a tuée_ » 
Ce serait en anglais : _ For all we know, the husband *could have* killed her._


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> _Si ça se trouve, c'est le mari qui l'a tuée._


Je suis d'accord avec cette traduction, mais je ne voix pas en quoi elle exprime que tout porte à croire que etc, et c'est bien pour ça que je suis d'accord, d'ailleurs !  Mais maintenant, je vais laisser les francophones décider ça entre eux !


----------



## Omelette

Nicomon, there is nothing in the sentence 'For all we know, the husband killed her' which indicates that the husband is the prime suspect. Nor that they strongly suspect him. It means 'such is the state of our knowledge, the possibility can't be ruled out'.


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you Omelette.   I obviously misunderstood then.    

I saw a "nuance" between :  _For all we know, the husband killed her 
_And :   _For all we know, the husband *could have* killed her.  

_Going back to your own example (post 6) :  _ For all we know, she could be in China.
_Would it make a difference if the sentence was : _  For all we know, she's in China.

_Wouldn't the second one suggest that they suspect she's there?  And if not, why would you say one rather than the other?  
I'm seriously asking, as I understood the sentence like Mauricet did.


----------



## Mauricet

Donc, _for all we know_ peut se traduire _si ça se trouve_ ?? (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=293097, voir posts #15 et 29). Dans ce cas, bien sûr, _the husband killed her_ n'est pas l'affirmation de la culpabilité du mari et j'ai effectivement compris de travers . Mais si le sens est bien _Si ça se trouve, le mari l'a tuée_, il ne faut pas traduire _*Pour ce qu'on en sait, le mari l'a tuée_ qui, comme je comprends le français, signifie qu'ils sont convaincus de la culpabilité du mari.


----------



## Itisi

Alors du coup, c'est sur le sens de 'pour ce qu'on en sait' qu'on n'est pas d'accord ! (Là, je ne sais même pas quel smiley choisir !)  Rien à ajouter à ce qu'Omelette a déjà dit à #21, qui résume tout...


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense bien comprendre « _Pour ce qu'on en sait _» comme toi, Itisi.

 Je fais une nuance entre «_ en / pour autant qu'on sache _» (as far as we know) et « _pour ce qu'on en sait _» (for all we know). 
 Mais moi non plus je ne traduirais pas la phrase par : _Pour ce qu'on en sait, le mari l'a tuée.
_J'hésiterais aussi à le traduire par :  _Pour ce qu'on en sait, *c'est* le mari *qui* l'a tuée.  _

 Là où je me pose une question, c'est comme je l'ai écrit plus haut.   Est-ce qu'il y a une nuance à faire entre :   

_For all we know, the husband killed her  _et  _For all we know, the husband *could have* killed her. 
 For all we know, she's in China _et _ For all we know, she *could be *in China.

_S'il n'y en a pas, de nuance, pourquoi choisirait-on la deuxième tournure, quand la première est plus simple?


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Est-ce qu'il y a une nuance à faire entre :
> 
> _For all we know, the husband killed her  _et  _For all we know, the husband *could have* killed her.
> For all we know, she's in China _et _ For all we know, she *could be *in China._



Nico, je pense qu'il est plus habituel de dire 'could have killed her' /'  could be in China', que c'est mieux tourné, mais que le sens est le  même. Dans l'exemple de ce fil, les policiers sont dans l'action et quand ils dialoguent ils ne s'inquiètent pas du style... Et ils ont tort, parce qu'ils nous donnent bien du fil à retordre, haha !


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Itisi,

 On dirait un mélange de "As far as we know + présent de l'indicatif"  et  "For all we know + conditionnel".

 Alors, style pour style - et tant pis si j'ai l'air de me « péter les bretelles »  -  je vote pour ma suggestion :  _Si ça se trouve, c'est le mari qui l'a tuée._ 
Et à mon avis, cette tournure peut aussi vouloir dire qu'ils le soupçonnent sans pouvoir le prouver.  


Mais je continue de penser qu'ils le soupçonnent d'être le premier suspect.  Comme dans _:  We don't know for sure but we think / it  looks as though the husband killed her_.
 et que la deuxième suggestion de Mauricet  conviendrait comme adaptation.


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> En langage familier, je verrais bien :  _Si ça se trouve, c'est le mari qui l'a tuée._


Je trouve que c'est bien trouvé.  (Salut en passant.)

Ceci dit, je partage l'opinion que _for all we know_ n'exprime qu'une simple supposition en l'air, fondée sur aucune preuve. (Mais c'est aussi un fait que les flics soupçonnent toujours le mari en premier. Chèvre et chou, vous voilà tous deux ménagés.) ;-)


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Mais je continue de penser qu'ils le soupçonnent d'être le premier suspect.  Comme dans _:  We don't know for sure but we think / it  looks as though the husband killed her_.et que la deuxième suggestion de Mauricet  conviendrait comme adaptation.


C'est quand même formidable que deux anglophones disent et répètent que ce n'est pas le sens, sans parler de l'OP, qui connaît le contexte, et que c'est comme si on flûtait !


----------



## Mauricet

Malgré divergences et malentendus, il me semble qu'on converge à peu près : le sens de _For all we know, the husband killed her_ est bien rendu par _Si ça se trouve, c'est le mari qui l'a tuée_, alors que la traduction par *_*Pour ce qu'on en sait*, le mari l'a tuée_ exagère la croyance des enquêteurs en la culpabilité du mari et l'éventualité d'indices en ce sens.

J'en conclus que traduire _For all we know_ par _Pour ce qu'on en sait_ risque, dans certains contextes au moins, de faire contresens.


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> J'en conclus que traduire _For all we know_ par _Pour ce qu'on en sait_ risque, dans certains contextes au moins, de faire contresens.


Force est de le conclure !


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> C'est quand même formidable que deux anglophones disent et répètent que ce n'est pas le sens, sans parler de l'OP, qui connaît le contexte, et que c'est comme si on flûtait !


  Non, vous ne flûtez pas. J'ai bien compris le sens de "for all we know" et de la phrase en général, et donné une suggestion qui semble faire consensus.  

Mais c'est pas ma faute si je pense que les flics soupçonnent le mari parce qu'ils n'ont pas dit "could have".


----------



## Hildy1

I agree completely with Omelette and Itisi that "for all we know" means that anything is possible; no possibility should be excluded. It does not mean that the speaker believes the hypothesis mentioned is correct.

Suppose that a body is found at the base of a tall building. The police have no idea what happened. Someone might say: 
For all we know, he was on drugs and tried to fly off a balcony."

Now just to cause trouble: For all we know, the writer of the original sentence may not have used the expression correctly. It does happen sometimes.


----------



## Nicomon

In case I wouldn't have made myself clear... I also agree.  I understand the usual meaning of "For all we know".

It is only the fact that what follows is written in the affirmative - as opposed to "could have" - that made me question the sentence.  
I wasn't familiar with this specific « tournure » 

I wouldn't translate "For all we know " as « Pour ce qu'on en sait » in your last example either.


----------



## Mauricet

Omelette said:


> To support itsi, I repeat  'for all I/you/we/they (etc)   know' normally  indicates that the speaker can't in any way be certain - is lacking in knowledge - and that *anything* is possible.  No more than that.  Maya seems to agree that this is how  it is being used here.   It certainly is the normal usage. *The WR dictionary - and Collins - both translate 'for all I know' as 'pour ce que j'en sais'.*


S'il y a une conclusion solide de cette discussion aussi passionnante que passionnée, c'est bien que ces dictionnaires ont tort : _for all I know_ et _pour ce que j'en sais_ *sont des faux-amis* (l'affirmation qui suit dans la phrase n'a pas du tout la même valeur dans les deux cas).


----------



## Itisi

Hildy1 said:


> Suppose that a body is found at the base of a tall building. The police have no idea what happened. Someone might say: For all we know,* he was on drugs and tried to fly off a balcony*."


Notice that Hildy's example is in the affirmative, if you see what I'm getting at!


----------



## Nicomon

I did notice.  But notice that I also  wrote - and maintain - that  I wouldn't translate "For all we know " as « Pour ce qu'on en sait » in that example either.

I find posts 5 and 7 in *this thread* enlighthing :  





> *Question :  *Since you're making a tentative statement and venturing a guess, why do you use " he is dead by now", as opposed to "he may be dead by now"? Isn't there a clash between the assertive *"is"* and the tentative *"For all I know"?
> 
> Answer : *Think of 'for all I know' functioning as a 'maybe'. The lack of knowledge has already been signalled, so there's no need to put in a modal verb: compare with 'Perhaps he *is*​ dead', not 'Perhaps he may be dead'.


 There again, I wouldn't translate  _For all I know, he's dead _as : _ Pour ce que j'en sais, il est peut-être mort.
_If I were to use _pour ce que j'en sais_... I would reverse the order :   _Il est peut-être mort, pour ce que j'en sais_.  But I stil don't really like it.

In a nutshell, I prefer :  _Si ça se trouve...

_But quite frankly, at this point, I'm tempted to add : _For all I care, chose the French version you like.  I don't have to agree with your choice.  _


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> _For all I care, chose the French version you like._


Quite, as long as it doesn't change the meaning of the English!


----------

